# Hilfe, hab ich einen Virus???



## Anonymous (31 Oktober 2001)

In den letzten 3 Tagen hab ich mir den Winamp-Mp3-Player(2.77) runtergeladen und außerdem 4 MP3's von MP3.com, die aber alle zur Veröffentlichung freigestellt waren, also keine Raubkopien! 
Schon seit gestern hat sich gezeigt, dass immer eine Fehlermeldung vor komplett blauem Bildschirmhintergrung erschien (<<weiter mit einer beliebigen Taste>>), sobald ich mir 2, oder 3 MP3's im LO FI PLAY anhört, um dann zu entscheiden, ob ich die Mp3 nun downloade oder nicht. 
Da sich das Problem mit dem Drücken einer beliebigen Taste aber nicht lösen ließ, machte ich "Task Beenden". Und alles war wieder gut.

Als ich vorhin auf MP3.com surfte, erschien plötzlich ein großes "X" am linken, oberen Bildschirmrand.
Scrollte ich runter, ging auch das "X" mit runter.
Und schon kurz darauf, erschienen am rechten und linken Bildschirmrand überall kleine, orange Flammen mit Händen, Füßen und finsterer Mine.
Sofort war ich erschrocken, und beendete den Explorer, (die Flammen waren nicht auf dem Deskop zu sehen) und beendete auch sofort Windows.
Habe ich nun einen Virus?

E-Mail:
[email protected]


----------



## Heiko (1 November 2001)

Du solltest Dir einen Virenscanner mit aktueller Datenbasis besorgen und Deinen Rechner prüfen. 
Es kann sich um einen Virus handeln, vermutlich aber eher nicht. Eventuell ist es ein Scherzprogramm, eventuell auch ein Gag des WebSite-Betreibers.

Grundsätzlich solltest Du vorsichtig sein, wenn Du Software installierst!


----------



## Anonymous (1 November 2001)

Virenscanner hab ich downgeloaded. Die Suche hat ergeben, dass die Datei "showthread[2].htm von einem VBS.LoveLetter.D Virus zerstört wurde!"
Ich löschte sie. Das Anti-Viren-programm (AntiVir) hat aber nicht den Virus selbst gefunden. 
Vorhin, ich war wieder im Web, kam plötzlich ein blueScreen mit der Meldung, dass der "Windows Viren-Guard" (oder so ähnlich) gesehen hat, dass die Datei "showthread[3] von einem VBS.LoveLetter.D Virus infiziert wurde!"
Als ich auf "Löschen" klickte, wurde der Bildschirm schwarz und der Rechner ist abgestürzt. Darauf hin löschte ich alle Datein im gesamten Verzeichnis "c:windowsTemporaryInternetFiles"

Breitet sich nun der Virus immer weiter aus?
Und warum findet AntiVir ihn nicht, obwohl er Dateien zerstört, und AntiVir aber weiß, dass VBS.LoveLetter.D die Datei zerstörte?


----------



## Heiko (1 November 2001)

Loveletter ist schon so bekannt, daß ihn eigentlich jeder Virenscanner mittlerweile finden sollte.
"Ihn" ist eigentlich nicht das richtige Wort, da zum Beispiel Symantec mittlerweile 82 Varianten von Loveletter unterscheidet.
Siehe hierzu auch:
http://www.symantec.com/avcenter/venc/data/vbs.loveletter.a.html

Wenn der Virus selbst nicht auf der Festplatte gefunden wird (evtl. mit einem zweiten Scanner prüfen), kannst Du eigentlich beruhigt sein und Dich zurücklehnen.

Wenn Du ganz vorsichtig bist, dann installiere Dein System von einer bootfähigen CD neu (incl. neu partitionieren). Das hat noch kein Virus überlebt...


----------



## TimTentakel (2 November 2001)

moin

würde es nicht auch ratsam sein unter Systemsteuerung/Software/windows-setup/zubehör den windows scripting host zu deinstallieren???


----------



## Heiko (2 November 2001)

Ich denke, Du hast grundsätzlich Recht. Ich habe noch keine sinnvolle Anwendung für den WSH gefunden, ich kenne aber Leute, die darauf schwören, daß er unbedingt nötig ist...


----------



## Anonymous (20 Dezember 2001)

Solala ich hätte mal ne frage wie schauts den aus mit dem wie von dir gesagten Virus scanner was für einen ist es sinnvoll zu verwenden da ja meist nen mac affee runtergeladen habe und der ein "gefrorenes System" verursachte möchte ich diesen nicht mehr haben primitiven scanner haben will möchte ich auch nicht usen
Nothern Anti Virus;etc......... und ich möchte mir keine vollversion kaufen is arsch teuer ca 80-100 DM 500 - 700 ATS also was haltet ihr für sinnvoll.....?

thx für eure posts....


----------



## Heiko (22 Dezember 2001)

Hallo!

Zuerste einmal möchte ich behaupten, daß des "den" idealen Virenscanner sicher nicht gibt.
Die kostenlosen haben den entscheidenden Nachteil, daß Du auf Gedeih und Verderb auf den guten Willen des Herstellers angewiesen bist.
Guten Support kannst Du verlangen, wenn Du auch zahlst.

Ansonsten ist es wohl recht egal, welchen Du nimmst. Vergleiche einfach mal ein paar Tests und nimm den, der Dir am meisten zusagt. Aktuell haben sich Modelle mit einem gut funktionierenden Mailscanner als sinnvoll erwiesen...


----------



## Anonymous (14 März 2002)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Zuerste einmal möchte ich behaupten, daß des "den" idealen Virenscanner sicher nicht gibt.
> Die kostenlosen haben den entscheidenden Nachteil, daß Du auf Gedeih und Verderb auf den guten Willen des Herstellers angewiesen bist.
> ...


 Hallo Heiko verlangen kann man was man will.
Aber ob man es bekommt ist eine Andere Sache.
Angewiesen und ausgelierfert ist man immer ob man Zahlt oder was umsonst bekommt.
Deshalb verwende ich einen Freewarescanner.
Ps: Ab 100 000 € kannst Du was verlangen darunter nur bitten.
Tschau


----------

